# Is 50mm too short to use for Macro Photography with Extension tubes?



## Dubaiian (May 22, 2012)

Hello All, 

I am pretty new to Macro photography and have previously been using my Canon 24-105L F4 for some basic macro photography with reasonable results but its sometimes a bit bulky and I feel I would be better using a prime lens.   At some stage I want to buy the Canon 100mm Macro lens, but a 50mm is higher up the list for other purposes right now (portaits, low light etc).  Macro is great fun but more of a time filler during the bad weather at this time of year and I want to concentrate of portraits first.  

The main question is whether it will work or not.  I have tried to work out the minimum focal distances etc, but to be honest the math is beyond me.  

I have the Kenko autofocussing extension tubes which work well on the above lens. 

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 22, 2012)

I used the 60mm (Canon Macro) with my 7D, no tubes, I have also used this for portraits on the 7D and its worked out well. I don't think I ever felt I got enough 'reach into' with the 60mm on the crop, so if I were to take it macro further, I'd have to go for the 100mm Macro as well. Not sure what it is that you like to capture in Macro but here is an illustration of what I captured with the 60mm so you can get an idea of what I mean and perhaps visualize what you want to accomplish with the 50mm and the tubes.


----------



## Dubaiian (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Georgie girl, I think I phrased the question badly!!!!

I am just playing around with Macro (water drops, occasional bugs etc ) and have lens that work but was more interested if a good portrait lens could also be used for Macro purposes but portraiture is the main use for the lens.  

I have looked at the 50mm 1.4 and think its a dramatic improvement over my super cheap 50mm f1.8 but could it double up for macro if I couple it with my extension tubes?

I think your example is the other way round - using a macro lens for portraits.   Smashing photos by the way


----------



## Dao (May 22, 2012)

For insects type macro shots, I prefer a longer focal length.  Sometimes, I felt that the 100mm macro that I had was not long enough.   With my 100mm macro lens in 1:1 ratio, the subject is about a 12 inches (30cm) from the camera body.   If you are using a 50mm lens, the subject maybe closer.


----------



## Bend The Light (May 22, 2012)

Works fine for me...this is 50mm f1.8 on non-AF macro tubes. I set the aperture on the lens to about f8, then dismount it while holding the DoF preview button which "holds" the aperture in the lens. Then add the tubes. Focussing is done by movement rather than AF anyway. 




10-4-2012 HoverFly v2 by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster (May 22, 2012)

With the 50, there's always an inexpensive reversing ring option as well, regardless of how well the tubes work for you.

The 50 is a great lens to have in your kit, and you already have other uses for it, so you really can't go wrong.  Just get it and try the tubes you already have to see if they get you where you want to be.  If the arrangement works out well for you, great.  If not, you haven't lost anything in the attempt, and can get a reversing ring, which is cheap.  Then you're in fairly serious macro mode with the 50.


----------



## irfan.in.tx (May 22, 2012)

50mm is perfectly fine for macros of stationary subjects; for bugs, you would need a longer focal length lens so you can get a longer minimum focusing distance and won't make them crawl/fly away. If you want to go the extension tubes route, consider a dedicated manual lens with an adapter as it will be inexpensive and you have the aperture control on the lens.


----------



## Bend The Light (May 22, 2012)

Yes, you are closer to the bugs with the 50mm on tubes, but it is quite manageable in terms of size and weight.
As for getting close to bugs, that also comes with practice. I have been surprised how well I have been able to get up close to bugs...a question of very slow, very smooth movements. The temperature outdoors is a factor, too...colder insects = slower insects. 

But like I said, it works for me. And if you have it already, then it's a cheap option.


----------



## table1349 (May 22, 2012)

Good read.Reverse Mounting Your Prime Lenses for Affordable Macro Photography

Pay attention to the part about reversing rings and aperture on Canon EF lenses.  With Canon EF lenses you loose aperture control when the ring is reversed.


----------



## Dubaiian (May 23, 2012)

Great feedback from everyone, I have learnt a lot (again).   What a great forum this is.  

50mm 1.4 ordered and looking forward to a busy weekend in the macro lab (kitchen)


----------

